# American Pond Wholesalers Contracts The Pond Diggers!



## The Pond Digger (Oct 1, 2006)

*American Pond Wholesalers Contracts The Pond Diggers To Build You A Pond!*

In order to create the most user friendly, easy to follow instructional manuals on the market, American Ponds Wholesalers has contracted The Pond Diggers of Exotic Aquatics (in affiliation with FishForum.com) to photograph the step by step installation of an 11' x 16' Ã¢â‚¬Å“Freedom SeriesÃ¢â‚¬Â Kit.

The photographs of this American Pond Kit installation will be used for instructional manuals that will be packaged in both consumer and contractor grade American Pond Kits. A more detailed version of the installation process, including pond construction tips and tricks will also be available on-line.

*Professionally Installed at a Do It Yourselfer Cost?*
I'm not gonna beat around the bush, let me get right to the point and tell you what's in it for you because that's what really matters. Here is the scoop! We are looking for a location to professionally install this 11' x 16' American Pond Kit Ã¢â‚¬Â¦for a do it yourselfer cost.

*You Simply ProvideÃ¢â‚¬Â¦*
-an electrical outlet, 
-a water hook up, 
-pay for the boulders, rocks & gravel, 
-some plants and mulch to put the finishing touches around the pond
-feed the pond crew and photographer lunch
-and the rest is on American Pond Wholesalers and The Pond Diggers!
-No Kit Costs
-No Shipping Costs
-No Labor Costs

*American Pond on HGTV!*
An American Pond Kit has been recently installed on the set of HGTV and will air over the 2006 Thanksgiving Holiday weekend. American Pond Wholesalers is the country's fastest growing pond kit supplier today and has both Ã¢â‚¬Å“Get Your Feet WetÃ¢â‚¬Â, do-it-yourself pond kit systems and contractor grade professional pond kit systems available! With American Ponds Kits, there's always a size perfect for your pond design and budget.

*The Pond Diggers are looking for a location A.S.A.P.*
We are looking to install this American Pond Kit at a business location, library, museum, nursery, school yard or something of that nature, but we are wide open to other suggestions. Additionally, it looks like Southern California will be our number one choice as far as a location goes for this pond construction photo shoot. However, if anyone knows Eva Longoria or Albert Pujols and they are interested in this exciting offer, we would seriously consider traveling..............anywhere!

*If You Know The Perfect LocationÃ¢â‚¬Â¦*
If you have or know of the perfect location for this special event and are in the market for a professionally installed pond, at a Do-it-Yourself price tag, then contact our Pond Construction Headquarters as soon as possible. 

We will be looking for as many inquiries as possible because we are scheduling photo shoots and video shoots for the entire American Pond Wholesaler product line including a disappearing pondless waterfall system, set to debut early 2007. American Pond Wholesalers is looking to book this pond construction event quickly so that we can be ready to go to print before the kick off of the 2007 pond season, so let us hear from you NOW!


----------

